# Spots!



## ArchieH (May 6, 2012)

Archie has some spots on his tummy! Some are red bumps, some are scabby -should we be concerned?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola got wee red spots on her belly.. She has a hairless belly and it turned out to be nettle rash poor wee thing. There are nettles in all our parks which are low lying and she got the rash on her wee belly. Went away after a few days. 

Can you take a picture of Archie's belly? It may be bug bites or allergies?


----------

